# Coca-Cola Diamond Labels framed



## AlexD (Nov 16, 2012)

I have 11 of these labels all framed I will be selling for $85-100 each [] Anyone want?

 Auction may have ended but I will be listing all of them each so please look at my items for sale[] Frames come in Black or Silver 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/290814694831?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## ratbastard (Nov 17, 2012)

take time to think why there were no bids


----------



## Coca Cola (Nov 17, 2012)

ummm, yeah didn't get any bids for a reason...*cough*


----------



## AlexD (Nov 19, 2012)

I do not understand what you are talking about. [8|]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: AlexD
> 
> I do not understand what you are talking about. [8|]


 
 I think they may think that they are fake and you are trying to rip them off.

 When you see listings such as this from the same seller..........................................

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Nearly-Mint-CHARLESTON-WV-AMBER-Coca-Cola-Straight-Sided-SS-1899-1910-/290811745154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b5bb1382#ht_606wt_937

 It makes people wonder.

 I mean ya got a bottle w/ a CHUNK missing out of the lip and you call it " near mint " and for $250.00................................ come on. 


 When the same bottle w/ a small chip sells for $50.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coca-Cola-SS-BIMAL-Amber-Bottle-Charleston-WV-1800-1900s-RARE-/230872020973?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c10b77ed&nma=true&si=bt6YfMBviwtDH6kWorxvVCRDvzM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_601wt_917

 Listen to what Spanky says.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7tLOPBPppU


----------



## Coca Cola (Nov 19, 2012)

Spot on!


----------



## AlexD (Nov 19, 2012)

The bottle is sold for $50 is the same one I bought that is being resold. And the labels are perfectly real, I had bought them from an antique clothes dealer on eBay as well, who no offense to her, didn't seem like she knew what they were. So I highly doubt she would try to scam me, especially since she had them listed as "1907" for $15[:-]. The bottle is listed as "Near Mint" because this is the only defect to the bottle it's self that's not factory made, other than scratches and whatnot which have almost all been removed after a fine polishing[]. It's listed for such a high price because Cokes from WV are fairly rare and typically have a higher price than most others like them from different states. Still, it's not the set price. I have Make an Offer on the bottle as well, which is mainly what I'm hoping for[] I will take much lower than $250


----------



## AlexD (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Vintage-Coca-Cola-Atlanta-GA-Paper-Labels-for-6-oz-Bottles-Copyr-1907-/160917631629?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=0dvYEgt4ATcFTYuOsJG6hw05%2FcE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Vintage-Coca-Cola-Atlanta-GA-Paper-Labels-for-6-oz-Bottles-Copyr-1907-/160911693468?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=0dvYEgt4ATcFTYuOsJG6hw05%2FcE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## epackage (Nov 19, 2012)

Good buys if they're the real deal Alex, I would have been PO'd about the shipping costs...[]


----------



## AlexD (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, it was pretty high. But for the total value if $1,300 I think it's worth it []


----------



## AlexD (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Alex,

 No offense, dude, but I would give those labels a wide berth. I question their authenticity. I'm not a Coca-Cola label expert 
 by any means, and I suspect, neither are you.

 I would never buy something like this that was framed, without taking it apart first. Have you sealed or framed them in 
 plastic? Archivally matted? I don't think so.

 Having a listing such as: "WORLD'S ONLY FULL Purple Amethyst Coca-Cola Coke bottle SS Straight-Sided RARE " makes me 
 wonder what turnip truck you think we fell from.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 24, 2012)

I understand perfectly. No, I have not sealed them. The are in a hard (yet bendable) display package. You know, like the ones for trading cards? Only a little larger. I have them in a frame freely mounted because you do have to admit, the plastic casing is slightly unsightly when not mounted inside some type of display. If anytime someone wants to take it out of the frame and the casing, go right ahead. It also helps with shipping and just keeping them all together. And I do not think anyone here fell off a turnip truck[] 

 The regarding the purple bottle, it was an idea I had. I bought the bottle it's self for $70 and wanted to try and cap it. I thought it was cool. Something you've never really seen before, all of them are just the empty. It turned out to be a success. There's the story about the mysterious Amethyst Purple Bottles and how people fake them. One collector guy said "Though they're not real, they're still a cool item to add to your collection". If you look in the description it say it's not filled by CCCO and is listed as Repro.


----------



## splante (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WORLDS-ONLY-FULL-Purple-Amethyst-Coca-Cola-Coke-bottle-SS-Straight-Sided-RARE-/290819656013?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b633c94d
 one of the funniest listings I have ever seen , cant wait to see if someone bids on it

 on the labels does the pt at the end of the signature stand for PT barnum...only kidding IF those are original labels you have some really nice ones.
 the coca cola book advises the following on these labels

 " my expierence is that most of these labels are reproductions They are on heavier stock paper and the background lines are more exact (uniformed).Beaware know your sellar,and seek advice of advanced,knowledgable collectors"


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm no Coke expert but didn't the hobbleskirt come out in 1915?
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-1917-1919-Coca-Cola-Coke-SS-Straight-Sided-Bottle-Label-RARE-VINTAGE-/290819620606?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b6333efe
 A suppose there were still strait sides for the product bottles but I don't think the labels were used on them.
 I'm just asking.


----------



## celerycola (Nov 25, 2012)

The Coke bottle was patented in November, 1915, and used in eight test cities in 1916 before it was formally adopted. It was made available to bottlers on a nationwide basis in 1917 during World War I. Sugar rationing and it's costs to bottlers delayed introduction of the new bottle at this time.  Most bottlers gradually introduced the new patent bottle along with their existing straight side bottles for which they had a considerable investment. Straight side bottles were used for Coca-Cola for another twenty-five years with the last bottler switching in 1942.



> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I'm no Coke expert but didn't the hobbleskirt come out in 1915?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-1917-1919-Coca-Cola-Coke-SS-Straight-Sided-Bottle-Label-RARE-VINTAGE-/290819620606?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b6333efe
> ...





> "WORLD'S ONLY FULL Purple Amethyst Coca-Cola Coke bottle SS Straight-Sided RARE "


----------



## AlexD (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the laughter[] And it did sell before, some troll bid on it with just a few feedback and never paid for it. I reported him, contacted him, everything[8D] When more of the Straight Sided come out for sale, I may list this one with a lower price, for people to bid on. Though it's really hard to get a good photo of the bottle, I've got to say, it's beautiful in real life.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok, now I'm a little embarrassed, still not sure. You guys got me confused! Here are some pictures


 Real




 Fake




 Real:





 Notice the top line above the "O" how it's broken and missing. Some of mine are like that, post pics in a minute.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 27, 2012)

Take a look at this. Odd, but may be proof it's real. Look at how the error's are the same. Like I said, I have 11 of these and these are 2 out of 3 that have this defect. The picture on top is my labels and the one on the bottom is a real label. I did find something else out, making a shadow over the labels makes them look fake[] It's true!


----------



## AlexD (Nov 27, 2012)

I kind of believe that since this is a printing defect makes it real. Look at it this way, the lines in the background are broken if it's real, because it's printed with a press when the new ones have MUCH higher quality printing, so they don't have the broken lines. Wouldn't it also cause this with some too, plus where the real is like this too? When there's an error in the new aged labels, they throw them away, as the older ones have errors on almost all in some form or another. The cutting is different, smudges, and missing ink [] 

 One again, I PROMISE this was how I found them, right from the auction. Just framed and put in a plastic casing.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 27, 2012)

Also like to point these ones are cut very bad too, many of the others are more centered []


----------



## epackage (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you're talking yourself out of believing they are the real deal...[8D]


----------



## AlexD (Nov 27, 2012)

What do you think of them personally? Truthfully I believe they are 100% real, I don't see why there's such a fuss over them.[8|] I've sold two of them before for $80-$89 each, same frame and everything. The two people who bought them seemed pretty happy with 'um.[&:]


----------



## epackage (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know since I've never seen a real one up close and studied it, if two other people you sold them to think they're the real thing maybe they are. If they said Paterson on them I could tell you for sure...[]


----------



## AlexD (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha, I'm kind of making a fuss out of it myself, I'll admit. I don't want people to think I'm a scammer selling $5 fakes for $100[]


----------



## GACDIG (Nov 28, 2012)

This is from a post several week ago and this is how you tell the real labels for the fake ones. In the real label the bar from the C in Cola is solid as it goes through the L in Cola. The fake label has the break in the lines of the bar as it goes through the L.
 gac




> ORIGINAL:  GACDIG
> 
> Petretti's Coca-Cola book make the same claim as Reggie on which lable is original, the one on the right.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, but I took a look at mine and the pictures I've posted of the real/fakes from other sites and it seems they all, up close, have this break and solid "C" it talked about. Look at the picture I posted that has 3 pictures, the fake is on the Blue and the real is in the plastic casing, or what's believed to be real. The fake is more filled in than the real![:-] Another collector's site has the label with the script broken. (If anyone here has the Petretti's guild, go to page 337). Another thing is the labels on those bottles you posted about were different, take a look at the "H" in the signature. That one was from 1915-1917. The lines too in the background, these are very thin and broken, the fakes are thinker and nearly perfect. Then again, the paper was kind of heavy, could've just been me.[8|] I don't really want to take them out of the frame, I have them set up to they're freely mounted inside a plastic sleeve, with the sleeve taped to a sheet of white paper (so nothing would slide around), I really don't want to rip up everything. I think it's easier to tell from the front. The printing error over the "O" again, I can't say a new aged machine would do that in the same place over not only on mine but other people's labels too. Sure, it might sound crazy, but this is almost 100 years ago when everything has hand printed.

 Coca-Cola factory from then [sm=lol.gif]
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYbsBcPDVQM


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

Coke plant bottling the HobbleSkirts in 1919 (same year they stopped making these labels) in a town not too far from where I live now. 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOxt2s7p5vg
 Look at those cars[8D]


----------



## epackage (Nov 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  GACDIG
> 
> This is from a post several week ago and this is how you tell the real labels for the fake ones. In the real label the bar from the C in Cola is solid as it goes through the L in Cola. The fake label has the break in the lines of the bar as it goes through the L.
> gac


 These are not the same labels as Alex's, they are different signatures...


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

The one I posted before in the forum in the silver frame is the old label I had that was real. A close up of the lines and the "C" and "L" in the ones I have now. Looks real to me[>:]


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

My listing that has pictures of the real one (I'm using the same pictures, they're exactly the same and I have that the aging is different yet the same amount. The ones that are stained I will use different pictures). Take a look at picture number 6.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/290819632895?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

 $99.99 with make an offer, will take less of course[] And please don't give me trouble about how it's fake and I shouldn't use the same pictures. I originally forgot to put in the description that the aging was different and the person who bought it messaged me and asked about it. He was from the Netherlands and he paid $80.00 for the label and $49.00 shipping[:-] I told them what happened and they were still very happy. Same label, same design, same amount of aged spots/defects (which once again, I do have in the description that the aging is different) same everything. The ones that have the stains, I will take a different picture.

 One I sold before. Sold two of these in the past, both buyers were very happy. I only had to list them in an auction two or three times, sold pretty fast. 
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-1917-1919-Coca-Cola-Coke-SS-Straight-Sided-Bottle-Label-RARE-VINTAGE-/290779571246


----------



## celerycola (Nov 28, 2012)

I like the sign with the straightside bottle and Spanish lettering.


> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> Coke plant bottling the HobbleSkirts in 1919 (same year they stopped making these labels) in a town not too far from where I live now.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOxt2s7p5vg
> Look at those cars[8D]


----------



## Eric (Nov 28, 2012)

If you're going by the 2 examples then your's is fake because they have the break.
 Isn't that what they are saying?.. the C and L in the real ones touch.... The ones in the frames
 don't.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

May I ask what you think of the labels, celerycola? It means a lot to me to have good products and a good relationship with my customers for products like this. I want to get the people to see they are what they really are, since there's mixed thoughts on these. 

 Again, I bought them how I bought them. I did NOT make or fake by printing, I promise. Just framed to make things easier (and so I don't end up with one missing behind the book case or something [sm=rolleyes.gif])


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

This is a different design than the one that's solid. Those are the older design, with a different signature and content amount. These type do have the break in them.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

BEFORE YOU POST PLEASE READ THIS. FACTS THAT WE KNOW SO FAR

 Info about these that I know and is basically what I and others said in the last posts:

 +The lines in the background are BROKEN, which it has to be a printed fake in order for this, *NOT* the 60's repo ones.

 They have a different signature than the others, look at the "H".

 The paper DID seem somewhat thick when I was framing these, it may have just been my imagination. They were in a small zip lock bag and I took them out and framed one by one. I don't remember and I don't want to have to tear them our of the frame and have to re-frame them. They have to be in a certain way so they don't slide around or display wrong.

 The thing about the "C" and the "L" being solid does **NOT** apply to this style. The real and fake both are broken.

 I bought 11 of these in a lot from a woman who sells vintage clothes and, no offense, I don't think she really knew what they were. I highly doubt she would try to sell me fakes to rip me off.

 I did NO other work on these other than the framing, exactly how I bought them. The auctions that I bought them from: PLEASE LOOK AT BOTH AUCTIONS AND ALL THE PICTURES. http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Vintage-Coca-Cola-Atlanta-GA-Paper-Labels-for-6-oz-Bottles-Copyr-1907-/160917631629?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=0dvYEgt4ATcFTYuOsJG6hw05%2FcE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Vintage-Coca-Cola-Atlanta-GA-Paper-Labels-for-6-oz-Bottles-Copyr-1907-/160911693468?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=0dvYEgt4ATcFTYuOsJG6hw05%2FcE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 

 I've sold two of these same style back in the past with no problems, both the people were extremely happy with them. One paid $40 shipping to the Netherlands as well as $80 for the label it's self.

 I've owned both real and fake, both the 1917 style and 1960's style. I remember the 60's being thick with perfect lines in the back, unlike these.

 They are framed freely mounted, no clue or tape on the label it's self (they are in a plastic sleeve, with the sleeve taped down as well as paper taped down) so I don't loose any as well as they display better that way.


----------



## celerycola (Nov 28, 2012)

I think you're making a mistake in believing hundred year old labels would be poor quality. I have many labels from this period that show outstanding workmanship and I'm sure as much as Coca-Cola protected their trademark they could afford quality lithographed labels. Most of the Coca-Cola labels I see advertised as original look very much like the ones a man I know had printed in 1970 and sold by the dozen. For small lot printing in 1970 he could not afford high-end lithography. 

 In 1912 the Birmingham Coca-Cola Bottling Company sold fifty thousand bottles a day â€“ all straight sides with labels. That is a million bottles a month for a single bottler. These labels were produced by the millions and high-end lithography was cheap in this quantity.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

Another REAL label, and the C and L thing is still broken[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 28, 2012)

I know nothing about cokes or labels but your posts confuse me a bit.
 If you are not positive your labels are authentic then why would you be advertising and selling them as such?
 If you are positive they are original then why would you be asking people here if they think they are real?


----------



## Eric (Nov 28, 2012)

On this real one the â€œReg. U.S. Pat. Off and copyright...â€ text is larger/longer and slightly off center... compared to your labels.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

The fakes are as well. Some of mine are centered and some are not.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

They are works of art indeed! It's just they were printed with a press, so there is more error and they let that go by easier than today by a much bigger standard. Today they are all picture taken on the conveyer belts at the factory and they toss any that have the slightest mess up(s)[]


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok guys, I have proof now they are real. I took one out of the frame, took some detailed photos and will upload them in a few minutes after they all upload to Photobucket so I can link them to here. Be sured to take a lot[] It's amazing, up to light you read from the back perfectly clear[:-]


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

Last picture is uploading[]


----------



## AlexD (Nov 28, 2012)

Proof[]


----------



## AlexD (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok now I'm really confused. I took a look at them and the miss-printed spots are nearly the same. It also seems at least 1 is an error? The text is over the lines where it says "COCA COLA CO. ATLANTA. GA". The script is blue on some and black on others. The trade mark on some is centered and on others it's not. Would like to say all of this is just from being different years within 1917-19 and bring printed on a press, but I just don't know!


----------



## AlexD (Dec 3, 2012)

They are real it appears, sorry about all the fuss. I think the different markings and placing of designs are from being in different years. If you look at the lists of them from the years, they change about every 3-5 years, most of the placing fit the ones from those years before this design. I had taken another out of the frame and the paper is so thin you have to be careful to not tare it. You could rip it just with your fingernails. Thanks everyone for the replies. So relieved [sm=tongue.gif][&o] I'm trying to sell them all for at least a total $1,000. I'm starting my own retail site so the $1,000 will be a big help. My sister is in high school, turning 18 next year and I want to buy her a car for her Birthday with the money I get from the sales if everything goes as planed. That's why I was pushing these so much. Thanks everyone and hope to sell some soon.


----------

